# Do you use "Essential Elements String Book" to learn the violin?



## joyfulmom

Here is very helpful videos to learn "Essential Elements" violin book for beginner. It shows very clear finger and sound so it will be very helpful.


----------



## joyfulmom




----------



## Enthalpy

What's that bad joke?

The adult on the video plays very badly. Does she claim to teach?


----------

